# J. C. Fields Mauch Chunk Squat Soda



## keemakoo (Jan 6, 2010)

Many people have emailed me about acquiring this bottle. Offers have been all over the place. I decided to list it on ebay for better or worse. If you are interested in owning it please bid. Thanks everyone. Jim D.
 It is item # 370316960492


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 7, 2010)

thanx for the info. 

 probably best. welcome to the forum.


 jim

 here's a T. Siegfried 
 soda from mauch chunk
 we dug. it's wating for
 it's turn in the tumbler


----------



## smithman29 (Jan 9, 2010)

Keemakoo: Your Fields, Mauch Chunk squat is up to $305 on ebay so far, with several more days to go. Its rarity is attested to as that bid is for a non-pontilled, aqua (not colored) example. That bottle was a one looker from the moment you first posted it on the forum. Although I was unfamiliar with it, I just knew it was a super good one and would've jumped on it in a minute at a flea market or bottle show. Congartulations, again, on a great find and best of luck on the auction.


----------



## keemakoo (Jan 9, 2010)

Light green is always called aqua by people who are interested in buying a bottle. That is the way it as been and will probably always be. Jim


----------



## smithman29 (Jan 9, 2010)

Aqua is a catch-all discriptive coloration of any bottle that is not considered to be a classic "coloration" e.g. amber, cobalt blue, yellow, citron, dark green, etc. It can range from a very light blue tint to a very light green tint...as water would look depending on background and lighting. For example almost all fruit jars display varying shades of light blue to light green "aqua" color. Once the color gets darker or more brilliant, collectability is greatly enhanced. The more outstanding the shade, the more so-called "color" the bottle exhibits...and generally the more collector interest is piqued.
      The point I was trying to make is that even without having a rare or outstanding color, and in the absence of the always ever-desirable pontil scar, your Mauch Chunk squat is evoking very strong ebay bidder interest.
      Congratulations and best regards.


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 12, 2010)

like this lime green one


----------



## keemakoo (Jan 13, 2010)

smithman29 I know what the color aqua is. I also know the difference between light green and greenish aqua.  My judgement concerning the J.C. bottle is that it is light green, not the greenish aqua you are trying to sell me. It is a colored bottle. I have the bottle in my hand and I know what it is. Your lecture about what aqua is and your congratulations on my not colored less desirable non pontiled find is seen, by me, for what it is. Jim


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 13, 2010)

I would call that color deep aqua or greenish aqua. It doesnâ€™t matter though because people are going to bid on the color they see in the pictures, not the description of the color given. If you asked enough people, you would probably get 10 different answers to what color your bottle is because everyone describes colors differently.


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 13, 2010)

its like calling a cornflower blue bottle cobalt [sm=rolleyes.gif]. That thing is aqua and not even deep aqua. I dont think anybody is down playing your bottle but only stating the fact that it aint no light green bottle. 

 Digger Ry


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Privvydigger, in these parts your jar would be called greenish aqua. This dirt filled junker is lime green.


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry caldigr2 i don't see it....lol
 the color matters not a bit on that bottle the part that matters is the 
 Mauch Chunk.......to us......
 This bottle may very well sell for more than what some would be willing to pay.....
 I buy sell trade bottles to help inhance my collection...you have to have good stuff for people to part with good stuff.  sometimes you have to give, spend a little more but if what you get goes on the keeper shelf.  In my collection then there's no looking back!!
 see you at the finish line 
 gotta love this hobbie...i'm going to add that to my signature


----------



## keemakoo (Jan 13, 2010)

To me the jar is aqua with a greenish tint. Calling a cornflower blue bottle cobalt blue is a far cry from calling the squat light green. The bottle is the squat in the upper right corner. That is light green not aqua. Lets take a vote. Jim


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2010)

Jim, No disrespect intended, but I concur that your Fields bottle is aqua. It definitely has a greenish tint, but not enough for most to consider it even a light green. Regardless, it is a very good bottle and one that many collectors would love to have. One of my favorite bottles is an aqua Lewistown squat from the 1880s. It has a round slug plate, and probably just missed being a hutch by a year or two! A rare piece of local history does not have to be pontiled or colored to be desirable.  ~Jim


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 13, 2010)

light green


----------



## smithman29 (Jan 13, 2010)

Keemakoo: Sorry you mistook my post as a downplay to your very desirable Mauch Chunk squat. No need to get paranoid about me trying to discredit a bottle which has already proven itself via its current ebay auction attainment. I have no stake in this matter as I am not, nor will I be, an active bidder on this very desirable bottle, as I just dont bid that kinda money. I seriously meant my reply as a compliment, not a detriment, and I'm sorry you took it in the wrong context. My sincerest apologies.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 13, 2010)

just pulled this T. Siegfried out of the tumbler. not bad........

 this one an early smooth base. the graphite pontil ones had
 towns on them. 

 we dug this one a couple blocks from T. Siegfrieds home.

 love the Fields soda, but after just filling my oil tank,
 i'm resigned to waiting for the spring thaw...........

 jim

 it has the backward " S " on the back.


----------



## keemakoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry smithman29 for reading your comments the wrong way. It was not out of money paranoia, but a different sort of paranoia I guess.  I don't even really care what the bottle finally sells for. It is nice to make a few dollars, but I would have much preferred the bottle was a less expensive blue NJ or NY soda. I don't dig very many blue sodas and would have been much more excited to see one of those in the pit. 
 The color argument, if you will, is much more interesting then what the bottle says anyway. 
 I just don't see how you can call a bottle that color aqua. If that color is aqua then light green must not exist. If aqua can be that green, why can't green be that light? Jim


----------



## smithman29 (Jan 14, 2010)

No problem keemakoo. Color is a highly subjective term thats loosely based on the eye of the beholder. One man's light green is another's greenish aqua. In the end, color means little when a rare bottle is up for grabs...as is the case here. Looking forward to seen the final value your Fields squat attains in a few days. Good luck.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fields squat doing well. quite a few bidding on it.  


 could end up going high.............

 good luck keemakoo and good luck to the bidders.........


 jim


----------



## smithman29 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ebay final value...$438. Not too shabby on this very desirable Mauch Chunk squat. Congratulations keemakoo.


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 16, 2010)

don't ya just hate to miss the finish line....oh well......


----------



## smithman29 (Jan 16, 2010)

Privvydigger: I see you were the underbidder on the Fields squat. Actually I thought it did "all the money" and more, so probably no need to beat yourself up on losing it. You should do as well, if not better, on your Strohl, Pohopoco Dairy embossed quart milk bottle you currently have listed. The local Carbon County milk bottle collectors should be lining up to bid that one way high. Good luck.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 16, 2010)

how about we each dig one this spring ???


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 16, 2010)

here here


----------

